# NEWS FLASH.....Announcing.......



## Gary in VA (Nov 17, 2006)

*The formation of a new BBQ competition team....*


*You've heard the rumors... Now it's true...

Gary's Barbeque and Bill's Grill have called a truce and teamed up to bring you "My Side of the Mountain Barbeque" .  With the combined culinary talents of Bill and Gary, The BBQ competion circuit will not know what hit it.  Bill and Gary strive to go far next year and hopefully bring home Grand Championships to pave their way to the Jack.  Come on out and support the team.*


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 17, 2006)

The Hatfields and the McCoys.

Bring it down to Smoke on the Beach, I got sumthin for ya.


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 17, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> The Hatfields and the McCoys.
> 
> Bring it down to Smoke on the Beach, I got sumthin for ya.



The Trophy!!! ?


When is SOTB..? there is one in spring and one in fall, right?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 17, 2006)

ROFL!!!!

Yeah, the second place one. [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 17, 2006)

Good luck fellas!  Who did you get to draw the pic's of you two??


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 17, 2006)

Ya know, he who laughs last, laughs last.  I have no idea what that means but, My Side of The Mountain Barbeque will be a force to be recond with.  I think that with the talent of the two teams, we will take home the barrel, the Jack barrel that is.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 18, 2006)

Kind of like the merger of the Broncos and the line from Cleaveland 8)


----------



## wittdog (Nov 18, 2006)

Shucks..someone already beat me to the Brokeback thing...
Love the new logo looks awsome...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 19, 2006)

Love the Logo guys!!  Good luck to you both! 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 19, 2006)

The logo does look really good.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 19, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Good luck fellas!  Who did you get to draw the pic's of you two??



The guy who did our logo is Patrick Carlson of http://www.hotspotgraphics.com/ and http://www.bbqlogos.com.  He is awsome.  He did Gary's logo too.  The guy is fast and very professional.  If you need a logo, he is the guy to contact.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 19, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":36o2ryrm]Good luck fellas!  Who did you get to draw the pic's of you two??



The guy who did our logo is Patrick Carlson of http://www.hotspotgraphics.com/ and http://www.bbqlogos.com.  He is awsome.  He did Gary's logo too.  The guy is fast and very professional.  If you need a logo, he is the guy to contact.[/quote:36o2ryrm]

I am hoping to get him as an advertiser...I think he would do well having a banner on the homepage...A lot of people look for logo makers and that could reduce the search some might have to make!  

click->Email->Idea->Happy customer!!

FYI, he did the BBQ-4-U Logo as well... 8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 19, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> which cooker are you going to use?



We talked about using Gary's.  He has more space on his plus the warming box.  We still need to get together for a full cook and figure times.  Looking at April being out first month of competiton.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 19, 2006)

Bill and Gary,
          When you guys are in the market for a new banner check out *Guerilla Banners*!  They have done both the BBQ-4-U Comp Team banner as well as the Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Co. banner and they do fantastic work!  I am 110% happy with both banners!  

Greg, you may also want to contact "Wayne" at Guerilla Banners to see about advertising as well.  Finney found this guy and I'll tell you, he's good and is 100% committed to customer satisfaction!!


----------



## Finney (Nov 19, 2006)

Good news guys....    Although, Gary PMed me and told me he was kicking "other" Bill off the team.    And Little Q-er is walking the tight rope. :?


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 20, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Good news guys....    Although, Gary PMed me and told me he was kicking "other" Bill off the team.    And Little Q-er is walking the tight rope. :?



Both Lil Q'er and Other Bill are always welcome on my team!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 20, 2006)




----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 20, 2006)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> GEEZ..........guess I have been thrown to the wayside. I use to get to help both of those teams at the comps.



They weren't helping, they were stealing from you!!  You just can't trust those two!


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 20, 2006)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> GEEZ..........guess I have been thrown to the wayside. I use to get to help both of those teams at the comps.



Well dang Charlie.. we teach ya everything we know, help you along, give ya tips and tricks, and then you go gittin more calls than us at these comps.. what do you expect????


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 20, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm, thats OUR team!


----------



## Finney (Nov 20, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy"nvwtr9n][quote="Gary in VA"nvwtr9n]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm, thats OUR team![/quotenvwtr9n]
see.  you guys already can't decide on anything.  what's going to happen when you have to decide how to cook a chicken :?:  :!:  :?:[/quotenvwtr9n]

They'll ask Bill's wife.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 21, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":xr9kkudh][quote="Gary in VA":xr9kkudh]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm, thats OUR team![/quote:xr9kkudh]
see.  you guys already can't decide on anything.  what's going to happen when you have to decide how to cook a chicken :?:  :!:  :?:[/quote:xr9kkudh]

Thats easy, we flip Mr. Bill instead of a coin.  Heads my way, tails, Garys way.  Why do you think we are keeping him.


----------



## Larry D. (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck, guys.  Your team is an oasis in the bbq wasteland of The Old Dominion.   [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 21, 2006)

That is a terrific logo.

Patrick did mine as well. 

Good luck for your upcoming year.


----------



## john a (Nov 24, 2006)

That is a way cool logo. You two have the easy part done, talking about it. Good luck on the new team.


----------

